Ask HN: Software for musicians to play music live together with little latency? - gianpaj
======
karmakaze
I also thought about this and it's a hard problem. It would basically have to
work like a real-time game engine where user actions/inactions are predicted;
those sounds get sent to everyone; everyone hears the result; some people can
change their inputs; sound gets corrected with inputs.

The resulting sound will be glitchy as in notes that were not played will
briefly be heard--similar to how a character position might glitch in an MMO.
Anything without predictive sound broadcast wouldn't have the timing to be fun
to play together is basically my conclusion. I would love to see this, as
glitchy as it might be would still be awesome. Maybe something that uses both
TCP and UDP might help. UDP to get early input changes, and TCP to always
eventually catch changes.

------
starsinspace
Jamulus is nice:
[http://llcon.sourceforge.net/](http://llcon.sourceforge.net/)

Yes, there is latency over the internet, but IMO you can get used to it.

------
highhedgehog
So, I have never tried it, but with Reaper you should be able to jam online
with other musican with this.

[https://www.cockos.com/ninjam/](https://www.cockos.com/ninjam/)

------
verdverm
Not going to work, latency will be greater than 10ms which is too much for
musical timing and coordination

